# Free Vedic Astrology Software,Jagannatha Hora 7.02



## rajat22 (Mar 10, 2006)

*Jagannatha Hora 7.02
Vedic Astrology Software*


Read more
*www.vedicastrologer.org/jh/



> We are pleased to announce that Jagannatha Hora full version is FREE now
> The full 57 MB version that is included in the CDs can be downloaded from two sites:


(1) *jhora.members.winisp.net/jh70_full.zip
(2) *www.srijagannath.org/resource/software.htm


----------



## dissel (Mar 22, 2006)

I am going to cheeck for this.


----------



## go4saket (Mar 23, 2006)

Is this really a good software???


----------



## rollcage (Mar 23, 2006)

I used Kundli2000, I hope this one is better than that. 
 have put this on download. Will comment latter on.

Thanx


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Mar 28, 2006)

download link is dead


----------



## go4saket (Mar 28, 2006)

I downloaded the software and every thing went off my head...


----------



## jim (May 8, 2007)

[FONT=Courier New, monospace]Instead of software know your astrology in the site. I have come up with a new site which consists the entire information leading to the astrology... I totally agree, astrology is nice to have to let off steam when things are crazy. Astrology  is the ancient practice and study of the stars and planets. Its history goes back to Babylonian times. Astrology is not the same as astronomy. Astronomy studies only the science of the planets, stars and universe.[/FONT]


----------



## zaza (Aug 14, 2007)

you will get all vedic astrology software on *vedic.x3fusion.com/forum/

cheers


----------



## kumarmohit (Aug 14, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## kashif72 (Dec 19, 2007)

nice sharing


----------



## enticer86 (Jan 10, 2008)

JH being free is a very old news. 



ax3 said:


> nice .... TIME PASS ke liye good .........


Arey chek the placement of planets in various houses and google them- like "effects of Sun in first house".


----------



## enticer86 (Jan 11, 2008)

^^ Agreed man... pls update me with a list of such important things... 
lol

Really nice one.


----------



## New (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks for the useful softy*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/63.gif


----------



## zodiacaquarius (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi
Ayurveda and Hindu astrology are closely related aspects of Vedic science. Many astrologers in India have practiced Ayurveda and many vaidyas, Ayurvedic doctors, have been astrologers.


----------

